# kimber raptor II& grand raptor



## mr.goodkat (Feb 19, 2010)

a friend and i went tothe gunshop today and they had both these guns in stock. my friend really liked both and is going to go back this week and get one of them, he's leaning towards the standard raptor. he asked me what i knew of Kimber, to which i answered not much. and what i do know of them isn't very good. but i know these are custom shop guns so they're better than what i've shot. so i'd like to give him some info on each model, pros and cons if any. btw, prices were $1,159 for the sst raptor and $1,299 for the grand raptor.


----------

